
Why football, not chess, is the true final frontier for robotic AI - henrik_w
http://theconversation.com/why-football-not-chess-is-the-true-final-frontier-for-robotic-artificial-intelligence-62296
======
rhlala
i think teamplay spirt are chalenging,

csgo must be dificult to play as a team, near game theory nash equilibrium.

